# Dry rub for injection?



## haywire haywood (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone taken a favorite dry rub and added a liquid to inject it into a boston butt? 

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 1, 2017)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Has anyone taken a favorite dry rub and added a liquid to inject it into a boston butt?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian


Yep:  sometimes it works, and sometimes not so well, depending upon what dissolves and what remains in suspension.  Suspended granules tend to let gravity take over and clog the needle unless you really jam the plunger quickly, which doesn't get you good coverage.  My $0.02.


----------



## haywire haywood (Mar 1, 2017)

Hmmm.. thanks. We'll see what I can come up with


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

If you are going to give it a try make sure the needle you use looks like this. If it is the one with holes on the side forget it. Even with this style you may clog it up/













inoculator_needle14.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------



## haywire haywood (Mar 1, 2017)

Seems to work with Plowboy's Yardbird. The black pepper was the only snag. I had to modify the syringe to get past that but now 2 tsp in an ounce of water works great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2017)

I use a Ninja blender & blend it real well then put it through a fine strainer.

This way most of the flavor gets in, but without the needle getting clogged.

Al


----------



## haywire haywood (Mar 2, 2017)

À mortar and pestel to grind the spices finer would be a good solution too I suppose. I ordered an injector with both side and tip opening needles from amazon yesterday.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 2, 2017)

Haywire Haywood said:


> À mortar and pestel to grind the spices finer would be a good solution too I suppose. I ordered an injector with both side and tip opening needles from amazon yesterday.


Haywire, check the rub label for any dehydrated products also.  Regardless of how finely the onions/parsley/cilantro/oregano/etc/etc., may be ground/blended/Ninja-d/etc., guess what happens to dehydrated items once they're rehydrated?  Yep:  they swell, and clogging can still be an issue.  You can take some rub, put it in a paper coffee filter, tie it off, and let it steep in your injecting liquid for a few days prior to usage.  Most of the flavors should diffuse into the medium and you won't have the clog issue.


----------



## donr (Mar 6, 2017)

I third the grinding of the rub.  I use a cheap round coffee grinder that only gets used for spices.  

I put the ground rub into the liquid, then boil it in the microwave (like tea).  Then just let it cool on the counter before I refrigerate.  This also helps get the flavor into the liquid.

Don


----------



## haywire haywood (Mar 6, 2017)

That injector I ordered has a huge bore in the needle. I could make a paste out of the rub I have and it wouldn't be a problem.  

Thanks


----------

